# JTextArea leeren



## Deathstar (16. Jan 2007)

Guten Abend,
Ich bekomme es zum verrecken nicht hin, den Inhalt einer JTextArea zu leeren.

Eigentlich müsste das doch mit setText(""); gehen, aber dfas funtkioniert nicht.

Weiß einer eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

Das geht. Mehr gibts dazu kaum zu sagen


----------



## siroFranz (17. Jan 2007)

ja klar 


```
JTextArea.setText("");
```

Gruß


----------



## Deathstar (17. Jan 2007)

Dann steckt der Fehler doch wo anders, danke euch beiden


----------

